# Sad Day for Doctor Who fans...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The lovely Elisabeth Sladen, who played Sarah Jane Smith has passed away today from cancer. Only 63 years of age and still a hottie bless her!
Our house is in shock, she was a great actress and just getting the recognition of that again. Lovely person and one of the best companions.

W xx


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Just saw it


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

really? OH noes! she was great! RIP.


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

i miss doctor who Matt Smith was the best


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

motorbaby8111 said:


> i miss doctor who Matt Smith was the best


it starts again this Saturday....


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

no way!! i used to fancy her when i watched the old doctor whos as a kid lol


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

awwwwww poor thing, sad part was shes twice my age yet in far better shape if not for cancer she'd probably outlive me!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw that too. RIP. :icon_sad


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Just saw that  Had no idea she was ill, she was on Who very recently too  RIP, you will be missed


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

WHAT!!! NO WAY!!!  when did she have cancer  RIP


----------

